# Some help with the Jackson SLSMG?



## Stitch (Nov 11, 2008)

How 'superlite' is it exactly? I'm struggling to find good photos of the SLS's. I'm looking at buying one but only if its in the same vein as my Stealth Professional or even thinner. How do they compare to the Ibanez S-series? Just how contoured are they? How much do they weigh? What are the necks like on the SLSMG?

If sakeido or anyone else who has one wants to take some photos that would be SWEET


----------



## Piledriver (Nov 11, 2008)

dunno about SLSMG,but i own SLS3 and theyre fairly light.
they are close to the S series but i think a little beefier,giving them a proper body i think the S series needs. the necks are super sweet,neck joint is heaven and the neck is smooth and pretty thin.






this is a pic Sakeido once uploaded,it shows the bump that SLS's have right about in the middle of them,what make them really comfy.


----------



## lobee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll take some pics tomorrow of my SLSMG compared to my S540.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 12, 2008)

The body on the SLSMG is almost exactly the same as your Stealth--in other words, I'm pretty sure it's full thickness in the middle. The necks on the ones I've played have been a standard Jackson neckthru carve--square profile and medium thickness.

They aren't very heavy, and tend to neck-dive a little bit. Apart from that, they are very nice guitars.


----------



## mat091285 (Nov 12, 2008)

Straight form the new Jackson Bloodline website .... From the pictures ... it looks like the same thickness of my Ibby SC420BC ....


----------



## lobee (Nov 12, 2008)

It was overcast today so excuse the crappy flash. As you can see on the saber the contours are pretty symmetrical and thin everywhere. The SLS starts thin on the top half of the body(still thicker than the saber), but thickens out on the lower half of the body where the controls are. I don't have a scale but judging by hand they seem fairly similar in weight. It feels like the saber is slightly heavier maybe due to it's denser mahogany. And as stated the SLS does tend to neck dive very slightly with a nylon strap. Being from 1991 the saber neck is tiny but I actually prefer the SLS neck. It feels a little wider and beefier in the shoulders and fits my hand much better, not to mention the heel feels great.


----------



## budda (Nov 12, 2008)

man, those guitars look so thin .

*casts sidelong glance at his LP*

so very thin...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 13, 2008)

SLSMG has more "arch" top and back than the S series... they're thicker in the middle than an S and thinner on the edges. 

They're really light (easily the lightest guitar I own, and it's mahogany!) and can be found in both alder and mahogany versions.

They also have the best Jackson headstock ever. Neck profile is less my taste but right up an Ibanez player's alley, and the huge frets and stiff neck make for effortless playing.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 13, 2008)

Alder versions?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 13, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> Alder versions?



There are some with alder wings, and some with mahogany.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 13, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> SLSMG has more "arch" top and back than the S series... they're thicker in the middle than an S and thinner on the edges.
> 
> They're really light (easily the lightest guitar I own, and it's mahogany!) and can be found in both alder and mahogany versions.
> 
> They also have the best Jackson headstock ever. Neck profile is less my taste but right up an Ibanez player's alley, and the huge frets and stiff neck make for effortless playing.



That's really good to know. The neckdive issue doesn't concern me terribly, i use cotton levys strap so I should be safe. Good to know about the body woods as well...

Really think this will be my next guitar purchase now...


----------



## budda (Nov 13, 2008)

psssst. get a white one. white is classy.


----------



## Piledriver (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah the fact thats its really arched makes it very comfy on the body and gives it a real classy look. anyhow,if youre getting the SLSMG you can only get black,if you get a SLS3 i would suggest either Green Swirl like me or White...


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2008)

good choice man i think the slsmg's look great.

the guy from hacride uses one and his looked really nice onstage.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 14, 2008)

I would say get the white because I love white guitars, but those inlays are fairly vomit-inducingly bad. I mean seriously, piranha inlays fit that guitar perfectly...block inlays? NO. My friend has the swirl one with piranha inlays and it's absolutely perfect...short of the ceramic evolutions...the bridge is way too hot for both my and his tastes.

--e

It is really quite thin and lightweight but the tone it produces (i'm judging it unplugged as plugged the pickups are just horrible to my ears, even with the tone rolled 90&#37; down) is really magnificent. It may take you a few days to get used to the string spacing, though...for some reason it seems longer between strings--I tried doing Necrophagist's Epitaph sweeps on the Caparison and it was quite easy, and same on my Ibanez. On the SLSMG I think the TOM's spacing is bigger between each string, because I just felt it that way...

The neck was also something that took getting used to--its not flat at any point like the Caparison or the Ibanez, in fact it's like the Schecter neck in terms of roundness. Imagine the side of an oval, that's what it is. The heel is quite comfortable and you should have no trouble hitting the 24th fret. 

Get the black or the red one, Stitch! The red headstock is godlike. Also, if yours comes with EMG's, would you be interested in potentially trading them for Blackouts?


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 14, 2008)

The guitar is very light overall, but mine is not neck-heavy. If you pick it up with one hand by the neck joint it is balanced...

the neck is very thin, wide, and flat. Feels amazing. Effortless access to the upper frets and it's all very comfortable to play.

Someone mentioned that it's only available in black.. when I was ordering mine they had glossy red, glossy black, and flat black. But beware, if you hate glossy painted necks like me..  The flat black or satin black or whatever they call it feels great.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 14, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I would say get the white because I love white guitars, but those inlays are fairly vomit-inducingly bad.



i think the inlays look nice and classy and compliment the guitar.
i so so so wish they made these in 7 string versions, but knowing jackson the would add another 1000 to the price

i've been getting a woody seeing sakeido's pair


----------



## lobee (Nov 14, 2008)

Piranhas FTMFW!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 14, 2008)

Dude, you gotta gimme a headstock shot of that...and BKP's?! DAMN!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 16, 2008)

I want another one in the Eerie Dess swirl they were offered in for a little while, if that's any indication as to how much I love mine.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats a damn hot photo.

If I got one it'd be the MG, SLS3 is nice but the inlays are barftastic and I don't have enough wedge to drop on a USA-Jackson, and I certainly think it'd be worth it, at trade or not.

Thanksh guys. Looks like I'll get the wet&dry ready for that neck though...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 19, 2008)

???? The neck is amazing.


----------



## Harry (Nov 19, 2008)

lobee said:


> It was overcast today so excuse the crappy flash. As you can see on the saber the contours are pretty symmetrical and thin everywhere. The SLS starts thin on the top half of the body(still thicker than the saber), but thickens out on the lower half of the body where the controls are. I don't have a scale but judging by hand they seem fairly similar in weight. It feels like the saber is slightly heavier maybe due to it's denser mahogany. And as stated the SLS does tend to neck dive very slightly with a nylon strap. Being from 1991 the saber neck is tiny but I actually prefer the SLS neck. It feels a little wider and beefier in the shoulders and fits my hand much better, not to mention the heel feels great.



Good set of pics man


----------



## Stitch (Nov 19, 2008)

To take the gloss finish off, man.


----------



## forelander (Nov 20, 2008)

Stitch you and I must have similar taste, we both have s7's, both have 6505's and just the other day I was thinking about a new 6 and an SLSMG was on the top of the list .


----------



## lobee (Nov 20, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Dude, you gotta gimme a headstock shot of that...and BKP's?! DAMN!


I'll see what I can do!



Stitch said:


> Thats a damn hot photo.
> 
> If I got one it'd be the MG, SLS3 is nice but the inlays are barftastic and I don't have enough wedge to drop on a USA-Jackson, and I certainly think it'd be worth it, at trade or not.
> 
> Thanksh guys. Looks like I'll get the wet&dry ready for that neck though...





HughesJB4 said:


> Good set of pics man


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 20, 2008)

Piranha's are the tastiest (does that word exist? lol) inlays ever, IMO


----------



## sakeido (Nov 20, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Piranha's are the tastiest (does that word exist? lol) inlays ever, IMO



I like the shark eyes on my SLS3 quite a bit better but the piranhas are pretty cool.



Stitch said:


> To take the gloss finish off, man.



Oddly enough, for an import guitar the necks don't get sticky. The COWs all got pretty tacky after awhile, but the white SLS.. nope. And my black SLSMG is a matte finish and I've played the shit out of it so the neck is smooth as hell... smoother than my COW7, which I buffed the gloss off of.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

sakeido, the inlays really don't go with the guitar, at least in my eyes, maybe i'm looking at it from a metal standpoint. The SLSMG gets a little sticky, but its not bad.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 20, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> sakeido, the inlays really don't go with the guitar, at least in my eyes, maybe i'm looking at it from a metal standpoint. The SLSMG gets a little sticky, but its not bad.



Joe Duplantier deems your argument false





but I will admit they look better on guitars with just 22 frets


----------



## sakeido (Nov 20, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i think the inlays look nice and classy and compliment the guitar.
> i so so so wish they made these in 7 string versions, but knowing jackson the would add another 1000 to the price
> 
> i've been getting a woody seeing sakeido's pair



you mean... these?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

That looks horrible!


----------



## sakeido (Nov 20, 2008)

Mark Morton also disagrees




I was going to get these inlays on my custom  too bad Jackson can't run a custom shop to save their lives. I like em.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 20, 2008)

you make me cry. i mean i don't even like my caparison inlays, i find them intrusive and weird, i'm a fan of small inlays. either that, or customized.


----------



## Harry (Nov 20, 2008)

*must not look at Cody's Jacksons......................too much GAS*


----------



## sakeido (Nov 20, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> *must not look at Cody's Jacksons......................too much GAS*


----------

